# Waikato Autumn Open 2010



## Dene (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys,
This competition was just announced so I may as well make a thread for it.

Organiser: Joshua Brungar
Location: University of Waikato
Date: May 1

As far as I'm aware there isn't a particular schedule at this stage. Who's gonna come?


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm just gonna bump this thread with this link to the homepage, and a request for more people to sign up!


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2010)

Another bump with another update: 

A tentative schedule is up, and entry fee has been removed. Anyone else??!!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 23, 2010)

Dene said:


> Another bump with another update:
> 
> A tentative schedule is up, *and entry fee has been removed.* Anyone else??!!


 Ans that schedule looks so nice. ~sigh~ why do I have to live too far away from this 

This comp looks awesome. And 7 people so far, looks like a small comp, which would be awesome. I hope you can get past the 12 competitor minimum. 7 days until the comp


----------



## Faz (Apr 23, 2010)

There isn't a 12 competitor limit.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 23, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> There isn't a 12 competitor limit.


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/
Article 8:
8a5) The competition should have at least 12 competitors.
Does the "should" mean it doesn't have to, just should, or has to? Anyway, I feel the smaller the competition, the better  less competitors, more time/events, and also, less pressure


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 23, 2010)

Its a possibility, if i can make my way to Waikato some how. I better make my mind up quickly if i really want to go, its not far away now.
Could an extra event be clock??


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2010)

We could do clock, but only if you promise to bring Miss Emily. 

ZB: the regulations used to say "must", but it was changed to "should". There has been at least one official competition with less than 12 competitors.

Inf3rno: But seriously, if you came it'd be really good. We need as many people as we can get, especially people that I can make help out more  .

At this stage I'm hoping for a relatively laid back, slow and steady competition. We should be able to fit in a few extra events that people would like, and maybe do some fun stuff.


----------



## Faz (Apr 23, 2010)

Dene you needa get a good sq1 average or else.


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2010)

I've only been practising 3x3 speed though. That is the only thing I "care" about. By that I mean, I don't actually care about 3x3 speed, but I need to improve on my times anyway.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 24, 2010)

Its looking like i may be going, my mum will probably drive me up on Friday or something.
Emily could possibly come with us but i don't care. Im not at school Mon-Wed so i'm not really gona be able to contact her anyway.
When my parents are back later on today ill try get a definite answer of whether or not i can go.


----------



## Dene (Apr 24, 2010)

Yay! Numbers are multiplying >.<


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 26, 2010)

Im going! 
Travelling up on Friday. I'm missing 4 days of school this week, not gona be fun catching up on calc >.<

Dene is there any way i can contact you like cell no. or something, so i can find the room its in if i get lost etc.? And do you need help with set up or anything like that?

Edit: I should probably register aswell


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2010)

Alright! This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Faz (May 1, 2010)

Dene pwned up sq1 rite?


----------



## Dene (May 2, 2010)

Nope. No good results from me. Although apparently I beat my best 4x4 single (which doesn't surprise me at all. Yet again the event I don't care about is the only one I "perform" in).

The biggest surprise at this competition was a young girl named Angelu who came second with a low 20 average. This was kinda outta nowhere.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2010)

Did you even sub 15 avg Dene?


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 2, 2010)

where is this located and when will it happen


----------



## aronpm (May 2, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> where is this located and when will it happen


New Zealand. Yesterday.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> where is this located and when will it happen



lolololol


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> The biggest surprise at this competition was a young girl named Angelu who came second with a low 20 average. This was kinda outta nowhere.


She was pretty decent at 2x2 aswell considering she doesn't even own one.
Dene do you know what method she used for 3x3?


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2010)

Results are up.



guinepigs rock said:


> where is this located and when will it happen



I think this is as worthy as Paul Wagners dumbest post of the year award. Where's Mr. Pochmann when you need him?



fazrulz said:


> Did you even sub 15 avg Dene?



Nope. First round high 16, final round low 16. I didn't even sub14 single. I did, however, fall in love with Joshua's F2 which I used for 3x3 and OH instead of my A3 >.< . Perhaps that wasn't the best idea, but I bought one off him and I am going to use it from now on.



Inf3rn0 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest surprise at this competition was a young girl named Angelu who came second with a low 20 average. This was kinda outta nowhere.
> ...



I believe that she learnt 2x2 on the day, if I'm not mistaken >.< To be honest I wasn't paying attention to the method she was using, but she went straight into LBL for 2x2, so she was probably doing Fridrich for 3x3.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (May 9, 2010)

Awh Deney, I'm sorry =(
And Cameron, wtf, you can txt me or talk to me on msn. You never invited me, your excuses suck and Monica will be sad when I tell her.
Dene, I am tagging along with Cam and the boys to Wellington for NZ Champs so I will definately be seeing you then. :]


----------



## cincyaviation (May 9, 2010)

Dene said:


> Results are up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think this one is going to be very hard to beat


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 9, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Awh Deney, I'm sorry =(
> And Cameron, wtf, you can txt me or talk to me on msn. You never invited me, your excuses suck and Monica will be sad when I tell her.
> Dene, I am tagging along with Cam and the boys to Wellington for NZ Champs so I will definately be seeing you then. :]



I did ask you ages ago if i went with her if you would like to go and you said no..


----------

